# Toaster Ovens 2020



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Toaster ovens - useful gadgets or just dust collection devices?

Sometimes I want to melt cheese on a single tortilla or deli bun, or reheat a single slice of pizza. Or maybe bake 2 biscuits to go with my dinner. It seems a waste to heat up a full size oven for such little jobs. So if I can actually free up some space to put it, would say, a modern, digital convection toaster oven be a worthwhile culinary tool?

What's currently on the market, any new advances in performance and features?

mjb.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For all the reasons you state, I’ve found them useful. Plus, they are inexpensive. The most useful (and probably most expensive) is the one we now have that has a convection fan. 

What I don’t like is that the bottom and top of toast isn’t as even as with a traditional toaster, and when baking the bottom is prone to burning if food isn’t turned. 

But in general, they are a useful tool for home cooking of small quantities.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

Agree with all the above - I used to have one but last year I bought a counter top halogen oven. It does everything a toaster oven does and more besides. Its brilliant for something where you want to melt cheese, or baking. In fact I've cooked a whole chicken in it. It heats up instantly as well and has a bigger capacity than most toaster ovens.

In fact, I now use the halogen oven more than the conventional oven. I really would recommend... looks like this. They are similar to air fryers but more versatile. Many of the dishes I post on the forum are cooked in it.

[Grrr... I really hate the way these links appear in typed text which can't be edited out.]


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

This new thing from Breville is what you should look into.
https://www.breville.com/us/en/wave-range/our-wave-story.html

Their older Smart Ovens are not bad either.
https://www.breville.com/us/en/products/ovens.html


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

We have a Breville mini and love it, use it daily. Less space taken up but big enough for us - if we need bigger we just use the regular oven. We don't have a microwave, so the toaster oven uses that real estate on the counter.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I have a https://www.cuisinart.com/shopping/appliances/airfryers/toa-60 and love it. It has several cooking options and is about the size of a small to medium microwave.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I use a mini oven. I think it is just a bit bigger than a toaster oven.
It heats up fairly quickly and it's just big enough for making 1 loaf of bread in a cast iron pot, or a casserole.


----------

